# Stage Plot App!



## Pie4Weebl

I figured there are a few concerty folks out there who could use this. A friend of mine from Nashvegas put together this iphone app which lets you quickly draft up quick stage plots on your iphone. Check it out!

Napkin Sketch Stage


----------



## chausman

Pie4Weebl said:


> I figured there are a few concerty folks out there who could use this. A friend of mine from Nashvegas put together this iphone app which lets you quickly draft up quick stage plots on your iphone. Check it out!
> 
> Napkin Sketch Stage


 
Looks good. To me, it would be better for sound then anything else. Quickly see who is where and what channel their on graphically, rather then a list, or an actual napkin.


----------



## DaveySimps

I just downloaded it on my Ipad. So far, so good. Thanks for the recommendation.

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew

Pie4Weebl said:


> I figured there are a few concerty folks out there who could use this. ...
> 
> Napkin Sketch Stage


Anyone want to add this to iPhone/iPodTouch/iPad Apps for Theatre - ControlBooth ?


----------



## chausman

derekleffew said:


> Anyone want to add this to iPhone/iPodTouch/iPad Apps for Theatre - ControlBooth ?


 
I believe if you look, it's already there.


----------



## DuckJordan

Any chance for an Android port? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pie4Weebl

DuckJordan said:


> Any chance for an Android port?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


 
Ben (the creator) is apple as it gets, I doubt we will see a port for us android users.


----------

